# Mike White (DIRECTV CEO) on Undercover Boss 10/10/10



## fornold

> CBS ANNOUNCES FOUR COMPANIES PARTICIPATING IN THE SECOND SEASON OF THE EMMY AWARD-NOMINATED SERIES, "UNDERCOVER BOSS"
> 
> Bosses from NASCAR, DirecTV, Great Wolf Resorts and Chiquita Will Go Undercover


Article on FutonCritic


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Now that is going to be interesting...

I can already predict: I won't be on the show, as I know what Mike looks like 

He will probably go on a couple installs, into the customer service centers, and probably our distribution and broadcast centers.

Don't expect to see him inside engineering, marketting, or any of the other things that are done on the El Segundo campus


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Nick said:


> Topic has nothing to do with Directv -- mods, pls move to the 'TV Show Talk' forum.


Umm... The CEO (or one of the C's) from DIRECTV will be on the show...
I think that does have at least "something" to do with DIRECTV.


----------



## Hoosier205

Nick said:


> Topic has nothing to do with Directv -- mods, pls move to the 'TV Show Talk' forum.


...maybe you should read the OP's post before spouting off. This topic does relate to DirecTV.


----------



## bonscott87

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now that is going to be interesting...
> 
> I can already predict: I won't be on the show, as I know what Mike looks like
> 
> He will probably go on a couple installs, into the customer service centers, and probably our distribution and broadcast centers.
> 
> Don't expect to see him inside engineering, marketting, or any of the other things that are done on the El Segundo campus


In that Multichannel article he mentioned that while learning the ropes of the business he went on installs and did time in the call center so I'll bet this is exactly it.

I really don't know how Undercover Boss would actually work anymore. I know that if there was a camera crew following some guy around at work I'm going to be immediately suspicious about it.


----------



## Carl Spock

I'm calling up Mike right now and telling him I want my dish peaked.


----------



## DogLover

bonscott87 said:


> In that Multichannel article he mentioned that while learning the ropes of the business he went on installs and did time in the call center so I'll bet this is exactly it.
> 
> I really don't know how Undercover Boss would actually work anymore. I know that if there was a camera crew following some guy around at work I'm going to be immediately suspicious about it.


I was thinking the same thing. I can't imagine anyone being surprised. However, since he mentioned working in those areas, I'm sure the filming is already finished for all of the companies. Perhaps some or all of it was done before the first season was shown.


----------



## Xsabresx

I am anxious to see it. I already love that show but it would be nice to see a company I actually use.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Seeing an episode on something I use, namely DirecTV, might be interesting.

There was that Hooters episode...I'm not saying I've ever been there or anything...

Mike


----------



## Nick

Hoosier205 said:


> ...maybe you should read the OP's post before spouting off. This topic does relate to DirecTV.


Doh! :eek2:

My bad, post deleted.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Xsabresx said:


> I am anxious to see it. I already love that show but it would be nice to see a company I actually use.




Wiki Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undercover_Boss

Out of the companies in season one:
Only: Herschend Family Entertainment and Roto-Rooter I haven't had first hand expeirence with... but I did at least know about Roto-Rooter and know people that have used them.

Didn't realize I used GSI, until I did a couple webseraches to realize what they really did, and what companies work with them..

Looking forward to the DIRECTV episode...


----------



## jefbal99

Can't wait for the pissed off, over worked installer who used to do quality work, but is now jaded and gonna try and pocket cash


----------



## Mike Bertelson

jefbal99 said:


> Can't wait for the pissed off, over worked installer who used to do quality work, but is now jaded and gonna try and pocket cash


Since in the Multichannel he mentions about going on installs, I'll bet the footage has already been shot.

Anyone here who's a DirecTV employee remember seeing a new guy with a TV crew following him? :grin:

Mike


----------



## spartanstew

bonscott87 said:


> In that Multichannel article he mentioned that while learning the ropes of the business he went on installs and did time in the call center so I'll bet this is exactly it.


Yep, it's already been filmed. Wonder if he would have went on those installs and such anyway.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

MicroBeta said:


> Anyone here who's a DirecTV employee remember seeing a new guy with a TV crew following him? :grin:


I do.... but I think that was for Cheaters....


----------



## spartanstew

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do.... but I think that was for Cheaters....


Nice.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do.... but I think that was for Cheaters....


Nice one. !rolling


----------



## Earl Bonovich

spartanstew said:


> Yep, it's already been filmed. Wonder if he would have went on those installs and such anyway.


Having met him (while briefly)... and some of the rest of the "C" level, and the level just below it....

I do think most of them would in fact go on the installs and answer the calls.
I know for CERTAIN the "C" level in charge of our level, does enjoy being involved with the customers and on a detailed level.. Hence why he has joined you all a few times in the Chat room.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Looking forward to recording this when its broadcast...it better be in HD!


----------



## toofastgtp

There is already a preview that has been released for this new season. Check back in a few minutes for screen shots.


----------



## Hoosier205

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looking forward to recording this when its broadcast...it better be in HD!


I'm pretty sure it won't be. Last season wasn't.


----------



## hatchet

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do.... but I think that was for Cheaters....


:thats:...classic!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't be. Last season wasn't.


If not...I won't be watching it. Tell Mike.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If not...I won't be watching it. Tell Mike.


HD Snob...


----------



## Hoosier205

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If not...I won't be watching it. Tell Mike.


Yep, that's why I didn't watch last season.


----------



## toofastgtp

as promised screen shots from the preview of the upcoming season.










2 other pics on the provided links..

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/4838156110_3338b29a7b_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/4838156002_dab5d8a9d9_b.jpg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> HD Snob...


I have a rep to protect (ergo the name) :lol:

OK....maybe I'll watch.


----------



## Satelliteracer

If you look really really hard when it's broadcast, you might see a cameo of yours truly that is on the screen for at LEAST 19 nanoseconds...maybe 20.


----------



## john18

I am definitely interested in seeing these episodes. I watched once or twice last year, but I will be motivated to see the episodes involving Mr. White.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Satelliteracer said:


> If you look really really hard when it's broadcast, you might see a cameo of yours truly that is on the screen for at LEAST 19 nanoseconds...maybe 20.


We'll need the 1/1000th of a second specifically in the DVR record time to get that position, of course... :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

Having read the Mike White interview, I was --> <--- this close to predicting that Mike White was going to be on Undercover Boss, but I backed off, honestly thinking I had more than a day to think about it. :lol:



> White has spent the last seven months immersing himself in the business by sitting in on customer installations, pulling shifts at call centers and hobnobbing with DirecTV's technology staff .


My first thought having read that comment was that he had been on that show since I enjoyed watching it last year. Looking forward to this one, though.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Doug Brott said:


> Having read the Mike White interview, I was --> <--- this close to predicting that Mike White was going to be on Undercover Boss, but I backed off, honestly thinking I had more than a day to think about it. :lol:
> 
> My first thought having read that comment was that he had been on that show since I enjoyed watching it last year. Looking forward to this one, though.


I thought, "this would make a good Undercover Boss episode" but it never crossed my mind that it really was one.

I'm looking forward to that one too. 

Mike


----------



## spartanstew

Satelliteracer said:


> If you look really really hard when it's broadcast, you might see a cameo of yours truly that is on the screen for at LEAST 19 nanoseconds...maybe 20.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Satelliteracer said:


> If you look really really hard when it's broadcast, you might see a cameo of yours truly that is on the screen for at LEAST 19 nanoseconds...maybe 20.


Pretty dang cool. Now I really can't wait to see it. 

Mike


----------



## Doug Brott

Satelliteracer said:


> If you look really really hard when it's broadcast, you might see a cameo of yours truly that is on the screen for at LEAST 19 nanoseconds...maybe 20.


I bet I can find you


----------



## hdtvfan0001

spartanstew said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Fake.


----------



## MikeR7

The only time I have watched this show was when they did White Castle. It made me very hungry for some White Castles. :lol:

I wonder if when I watch the Mike White episode it will make me want to watch more HD? As if I don't watch a lot already. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

It seems self serving (it's not), but seriously I thought the best episode last year was the one about Hooters.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> It seems *self serving *(it's not), but seriously I thought the best episode last year was the one about Hooters.


Oh...the episode where you were featured eating the big basket of wings?


----------



## RobertE

It will be really interesting to compare Mikes day, to lets say...mine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

We just got the formal announcement of the episode internally...
Once we know the air date, someone will post it.

I am pretty excited about seeing the episode... and seeing the opening board room scenes. I wonder if it is going to be the Executive group that I interact with on a fairly regular basis... or if it going to be the Board of Directors... 

Either way, it is going to be intresting.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> We just got the formal announcement of the episode internally...
> Once we know the air date, someone will post it.
> 
> I am pretty excited about seeing the episode... and seeing the opening board room scenes. I wonder if it is going to be the Executive group that I interact with on a fairly regular basis... or if it going to be the Board of Directors...
> 
> Either way, it is going to be intresting.


Thanks Earl.

You've convinced at least some of us now it's "must see TV".


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Are you sure its Mike White and not Canis Lupus making videos again


----------



## netraa

RobertE said:


> It will be really interesting to compare Mikes day, to lets say...mine.


Somehow I seriously doubt that he's going to roll up on a service call where the customer went to best buy or e-bay and 'acquired' a new receiver and opened a service call because it didn't work when he plugged it in.

Or the former install where everything is still in the moving truck.

or the service call where the customer switched to uverse/dish/comcast/time warner but never turned off *D and now they opened a service call because they canceled the other provider and now the satelite doesn't work any more.

or the 4-8 appointment with a little note on the bottom that says customer won't be home till 7:30.


----------



## RobertE

netraa said:


> Somehow I seriously doubt that he's going to roll up on a service call where the customer went to best buy or e-bay and 'acquired' a new receiver and opened a service call because it didn't work when he plugged it in.
> 
> Or the former install where everything is still in the moving truck.
> 
> or the service call where the customer switched to uverse/dish/comcast/time warner but never turned off *D and now they opened a service call because they canceled the other provider and now the satelite doesn't work any more.
> 
> or the 4-8 appointment with a little note on the bottom that says customer won't be home till 7:30.


Hey, get out of my head, I've got enough voices in their already. :lol:


----------



## Satelliteracer

spartanstew said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Satelliteracer said:


>


Cummon....what do you take us for....we know that's Doug and not you!


----------



## Xsabresx

Doug Brott said:


> It seems self serving (it's not), but seriously I thought the best episode last year was the one about Hooters.


In that episode I am truly surprised they didnt take that one manager out and beat him senseless.


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Cummon....what do you take us for....we know that's Doug and not you!


sadly, I think you're right :nono2: :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

Satelliteracer said:


>


You've lost weight, good job.


----------



## dpeters11

So that's what the cameras I saw a few months ago were. I work across the street from Chiquita. Oddly enough, RotoRooter is HQ'd in my building.

But really interested in the DirecTV one.


----------



## Terry K

Xsabresx said:


> In that episode I am truly surprised they didnt take that one manager out and beat him senseless.


You mean Jimbo? He's been canned from Hooters. I guess the obscene phone calls that they got did him in.


----------



## James Long

DirecTV's CEO Mike White is in the EPG for next Sunday, 10-10-10. (How binary of him!)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I wonder if he is going on installs


----------



## Mike Bertelson

The description says "he accidentally offends a customer", but it doesn't specify in what capacity....Interesting. :grin:

Mike


----------



## convem24

He is going on installs according to the promo material that CBS shows.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

convem24 said:


> He is going on installs according to the promo material that CBS shows.


Cool


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Hey Satracer! How about a little more info on where we might be able to find you? 

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MicroBeta said:


> Hey Satracer! How about a little more info on where we might be able to find you?
> 
> Mike


Already set on 2 HD DVRs here....so I can run in slomo to track him down... :lol:


----------



## Mark L

Just saw this preview :lol:

Let him take a call from an irate user about the HR21, 22, or 23 line :lol:

This will be hilarious


----------



## matt

MicroBeta said:


> The description says "he accidentally offends a customer", but it doesn't specify in what capacity....Interesting. :grin:
> 
> Mike


I am not a sir! {click}


----------



## matt

Mark L said:


> Just saw this preview :lol:
> 
> Let him take a call from an irate user about the HR21, 22, or 23 line :lol:
> 
> This will be hilarious


Yeah, make him use an HR21-100!


----------



## netraa

I want to watch him explain how his company so brilliantly miss-managed the supply chain and bungled the HD IRD supply so bad that this customer that is already on their 4th H20-600 this year is going to get another h20-600 because that is all he has in the warehouse. And for their convenience he will schedule the repeat service call for them in about 2 months.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

netraa said:


> I want to watch him explain how his company so brilliantly miss-managed the supply chain and bungled the HD IRD supply so bad that this customer that is already on their 4th H20-600 this year is going to get another h20-600 because that is all he has in the warehouse. And for their convenience he will schedule the repeat service call for them in about 2 months.


Good luck with that.

1 in a 1,000,000 cases like that aren't high in probability to be referenced, especially since it a localized inventory issue, and not a company-wide one.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

netraa said:


> I want to watch him explain how his company so brilliantly miss-managed the supply chain and bungled the HD IRD supply so bad that this customer that is already on their 4th H20-600 this year is going to get another h20-600 because that is all he has in the warehouse. And for their convenience he will schedule the repeat service call for them in about 2 months.


They have to get rid of the old boxes some how and the H20 can do OTA.

Cable likes to work the same way just keep swapping the boxes and they like to take that old box back to the warehouse and they some times it ends up going back out to some other person.


----------



## sweep49

I'll be sure to watch this one. Being on Sunday night, don't forget to add extra dvr recording time at the end due to the NFL games which often delay the start of the regular programming.


----------



## Doug Brott

sweep49 said:


> I'll be sure to watch this one. Being on Sunday night, don't forget to add extra dvr recording time at the end due to the NFL games which often delay the start of the regular programming.


except on the west coast


----------



## hdtvfan0001

sweep49 said:


> I'll be sure to watch this one. Being on Sunday night, don't forget to add extra dvr recording time at the end due to the NFL games which often delay the start of the regular programming.


Should be interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing his comments after his "undercover" experience.


----------



## Mark L

Doug Brott said:


> except on the west coast


----------



## RobertE

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Should be interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing his comments after his "undercover" experience.


Not sure if my comments will be "family friendly" about his experience.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RobertE said:


> Not sure if my comments will be "family friendly" about his experience.


!rolling

Like I said....it'll be "interesting"... :lol:


----------



## Draconis

It's a pity, but I'm willing to bet he will not be visiting one of the outsourced call centers.


----------



## joshjr

Doug Brott said:


> except on the west coast


Man it sure is nice having SD DNS feeds lol. Although I would much rather just have a 4 tuner DVR instead and not pay extra for DNS feeds.


----------



## joshjr

Draconis said:


> It's a pity, but I'm willing to bet he will not be visiting one of the outsourced call centers.


lol that would be to funny if he did. Oh well. Im with you and doubt that happens.


----------



## Draconis

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Cummon....what do you take us for....we know that's Doug and not you!


:lol:


----------



## BKC

I would love him to take a call from someone that's had audio dropouts for a year...... Of course I'm sure he's never heard of them either :lol:


----------



## matt

BKC said:


> I would love him to take a call from someone that's had audio dropouts for a year...... Of course I'm sure he's never heard of them either :lol:


He has probably heard bits and pieces of it! {rimshot}


----------



## joshjr

BKC said:


> I would love him to take a call from someone that's had audio dropouts for a year...... Of course I'm sure he's never heard of them either :lol:


It would be funny to see him take a call from someone asking specific hardware questions as well to see if he knows his stuff or not or better yet future hardware like the HD TiVo DVR.


----------



## xmetalx

Definitely looking forward to seeing this ep, and what actual changes result from his experiences in the call centers, and in the field with technicians.


----------



## xmguy

I'm excited to see this. I'm a DirecTV addict. Plus I'm a CSR or a company. This should be good.


----------



## sweep49

I just watched this week's episode and it is in hd this season.


----------



## matt

xmguy said:


> Plus I'm a CSR or a company.


Well which one are ya? :lol:


----------



## Draconis

xmguy said:


> Plus I'm a CSR or a company.





matt1124 said:


> Well which one are ya? :lol:


!rolling


----------



## xmguy

Draconis said:


> !rolling


LOL! I know just saw that too.  Can I be both!?


----------



## west99999

he wasnt even CEO when this show started airing so that cant be the case


----------



## tyrok3k

sweep49 said:


> I just watched this week's episode and it is in hd this season.


I'm pretty sure its just widescreen SD this year. The only parts that look HD are the opening title graphics and the commercial bumpers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tyrok3k said:


> I'm pretty sure its just widescreen SD this year. The only parts that look HD are the opening title graphics and the commercial bumpers.


It's HD programming on CBS here.


----------



## xmguy

tyrok3k said:


> I'm pretty sure its just widescreen SD this year. The only parts that look HD are the opening title graphics and the commercial bumpers.


HD CBS here. Nashville DMA


----------



## Nick

HD on Comcast


----------



## inkahauts

Well, I figured out what he did to offend a customer.. He was at a call center, and says hello sir, and the person (who it sounds like had said hi) says, its not sir, its ma'am, and hangs up on him!


----------



## matt

inkahauts said:


> Well, I figured out what he did to offend a customer.. He was at a call center, and says hello sir, and the person (who it sounds like had said hi) says, its not sir, its ma'am, and hangs up on him!


See post #61


----------



## James Long

*How 'Undercover Boss' is improving DirecTV*
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i22ebc6f33ed6ca2e39dc3e7379c971dc








It is a nice article with Q&A.


----------



## matt

Video that was posted on facebook:
http://video.ak.fbcdn.net/cfs-ak-ash2/70083/659/109195419143926_64503.mp4


----------



## Drucifer

Should be fun to watch and probably even mo' fun reading the comments that are going to be posted in this thread as the program progresses.


----------



## Boston_bill

MicroBeta said:


> Seeing an episode on something I use, namely DirecTV, might be interesting.
> 
> There was that Hooters episode...I'm not saying I've ever been there or anything...
> 
> Mike


LOL,

The hooters ep, was the only one Ive seen. Kind of interested to see tonight's.


----------



## jamieh1

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=109195419143926


----------



## Doug Brott

Boston_bill said:


> LOL,
> 
> The hooters ep, was the only one Ive seen. Kind of interested to see tonight's.


The Hooters episode was probably the best episode from last year ..


----------



## Cyberclaw77

Looks like it's delayed by an hour.


----------



## matt

You know, this crap where channels are starting their stuff on time is really starting to piss me off. A couple weeks ago this stupid show ran 15 over and I couldn't see the end of Undercover Boss. Comedy Central pulls that crap *all the time* and I miss the last 5 minutes.

If I hadn't come home just now and l hadn't got on here, I would have been even more pissed, I want to see this one.


----------



## matt

Oh, and there is a storm coming. It will be here just in time.  :angry:


----------



## codespy

matt1124 said:


> You know, this crap where channels are starting their stuff on time is really starting to piss me off. A couple weeks ago this stupid show ran 15 over and I couldn't see the end of Undercover Boss. Comedy Central pulls that crap *all the time* and I miss the last 5 minutes.
> 
> If I hadn't come home just now and l hadn't got on here, I would have been even more pissed, I want to see this one.


It's a CBS football double header weekend....I knew it would start late.

Everyone who DVR'd this and did not take that into account will get about 10 minutes of the program.....Go figure a DirecTV spot mostly missing on their DVR's!


----------



## Davenlr

codespy said:


> Everyone who DVR'd this and did not take that into account will get about 10 minutes of the program.....Go figure a DirecTV spot mostly missing on their DVR's!


Yea, you would think they could update the guide data dynamically, when they know in advance it is going to be wrong. At least for the boxes connected to the internet.


----------



## RobertE

matt1124 said:


> You know, this crap where channels are starting their stuff on time is really starting to piss me off. A couple weeks ago this stupid show ran 15 over and I couldn't see the end of Undercover Boss. Comedy Central pulls that crap *all the time* and I miss the last 5 minutes.
> 
> If I hadn't come home just now and l hadn't got on here, I would have been even more pissed, I want to see this one.


Sorry matt, you have multiple dvrs. Should have added a pad to the end, especially considering it's football season.


----------



## xmguy

I've got my DVR set on a manual record for 9pm to 10pm CT. I don't want to miss this. I'm keeping it.


----------



## bixler

codespy said:


> It's a CBS football double header weekend....I knew it would start late.
> 
> Everyone who DVR'd this and did not take that into account will get about 10 minutes of the program.....Go figure a DirecTV spot mostly missing on their DVR's!


Don't know why CBS doesn't add any padding. The 2nd game of the doubleheader always starts at 4:15 eastern. They had 60 minutes starting at 7:00 eastern. I can't remember any NFL game lasting 2:45 or less.....they are usually at least 3 hours and most of the time closer to 3:15.

Hence why the 1st game starts at 1:00 eastern and the 2nd game starts at 4:15eastern


----------



## matt

Just because I have multiple DVRs shouldn't exempt me from proper guide data and complaining about programmers asleep at the wheel.


----------



## James Long

codespy said:


> It's a CBS football double header weekend....I knew it would start late.


I watched the series last season and decided that setting an +1 HR recording (extend end time by one hour) was needed if I wanted to see the whole show. Recording from 9pm-11pm ...


----------



## Drucifer

matt1124 said:


> You know, this crap where channels are starting their stuff on time is really starting to piss me off. A couple weeks ago this stupid show ran 15 over and I couldn't see the end of Undercover Boss. Comedy Central pulls that crap *all the time* and I miss the last 5 minutes.
> 
> If I hadn't come home just now and l hadn't got on here, I would have been even more pissed, I want to see this one.


As I been stating for awhile now - programs need barcodes for starting and ending that can be decoded by DVRs.


----------



## sorrycharlie

My impressions so far, Its obvious that Mike doenst know much about the company. How long ago did he film this and we still have HD equipment shortages. He obviously hasnt fixed much since the filming of this. 

The lady installer used way too much pitch patch on the roof!


----------



## DBSooner

This customer service portion is a riot.

:lol:


----------



## Terry K

DBSooner said:


> This customer service portion is a riot.
> 
> :lol:


Should we all call and ask for Mr. White? =)


----------



## bstntech

sorrycharlie said:


> The lady installer used way too much pitch patch on the roof!


Our office has told us "do not be afraid to use to much bishops tape" 
to me she could of used a bit more to lay over the bolt heads after lagging it in.


----------



## sorrycharlie

The board looks like a bunch of yes men... (and women) They need to get clued in on real coustomer issues, especally with the lack of HD launches!


----------



## ndole

Stupid me to think that I could just hit record, and that it would do it!
Then to learn later that it was delayed by an hour, and that I can switch to "CSI Miami" and catch the last 2min. Stupid!! Gah!


----------



## Araxen

Get more HD DVR's no matter the cost! I lol'd irl when I heard him say that.


----------



## Drucifer

DirecTV inventory system sucks. 

Those orders should be printed out in the supply depot, and the supplies pulled and sorted hours before the first installer shows up. Then all the installer has to do, is come in with matching paperwork in order to pick their daily supplies.


----------



## Agent0042

I subscribe to service called CBS Eyelerts that informs you by e-mail when there are programming delays. I think you can get text messages too.

Anyways, I don't normally watch this show (the show on before it is the attraction for me), but I did watch it tonight, as I have DirecTV. Anyway, it was mildly interesting/fun to watch and I hope that they actually _do_ fix some of the problems that came up on this and don't just talk it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

So, what is/are adekas - come in a white box, about the size of 2 remotes laid end to end - apparently 24 to a carton, that installers can have no more than 5? The rest of the equipment in the Las Vegas Warehouse was pretty straight forward.



Agent0042 said:


> I subscribe to service called CBS Eyelerts that informs you by e-mail when there are programming delays. I think you can get text messages too.
> 
> Anyways, I don't normally watch this show (the show on before it is the attraction for me), but I did watch it tonight, as I have DirecTV. Anyway, it was mildly interesting/fun to watch and I hope that they actually _do_ fix some of the problems that came up on this and don't just talk it.


Considering the show was taped at least 2 Quarters ago - and he stated they would get the HD IRD shortage taken care of no matter the cost to the budget - and there is a thread on all the cancelled Installations in the Southeast this coming week because of no HD IRDs, so much for follow through.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> So, what is/are adekas - come in a white box, about the size of 2 remotes laid end to end - apparently 24 to a carton, that installers can have no more than 5? The rest of the equipment in the Las Vegas Warehouse was pretty straight forward.


DECA


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sorrycharlie said:


> The board looks like a bunch of yes men... (and women) They need to get clued in on real coustomer issues, especally with the lack of HD launches!


Having worked with some of the people around that table... "Yes People" they are not. The passion of several of the people at that table, would rival the passion that is seen here on the forum.


----------



## Satelliteracer

Earl Bonovich said:


> Having worked with some of the people around that table... "Yes People" they are not. The passion of several of the people at that table, would rival the passion that is seen here on the forum.


+1


----------



## Renard

HD/HD DVR shortage is still a problem in some areas. He still needs to re-emphasize this problem to his employes 
It takes about 20 minutes to download the new software and the receiver check things when you install it for the 1st time (even after when it's installed). I think it is too long for a tech to wait and as well for the client to go through all that stuff. I think they should improve the time to download the software and booting time of the box.


----------



## Doug Brott

Good show .. Interesting perspective and it was kinda cool to know that we've been following a lot of those types of things here @ DBSTalk.


----------



## r028806

Mr. White became President and CEO of Directv Sept. 2009, he was on the job about 6 months when this show was taped.


----------



## notnufbw

Have never watched Undercover Boss before. Watched it tonight because of the DirecTV connection. Enjoyed it very much......actually brought a tear or two to my old eyes.

VR


----------



## matt

So Earl and Satracer, that lady named Ellen at the table, was that _the_ Ellen herself?

It was a pretty funny episode, the warehouse guy was great. Don't give out more than 5! Hopefully they can implement some of the stuff they learned about inventory and hold times.

Anyone else notice the different voice when they were talking about the scholarship? He probably threw out some number for her, but the voice over said "up to $10,000." Where do I apply?


----------



## James Long

sorrycharlie said:


> The board looks like a bunch of yes men... (and women) They need to get clued in on real coustomer issues, especally with the lack of HD launches!


The show intends to boost the company's image. What do you expect on camera? Senior staff to publicly argue?



Drucifer said:


> DirecTV inventory system sucks.
> 
> Those orders should be printed out in the supply depot, and the supplies pulled and sorted hours before the first installer shows up. Then all the installer has to do, is come in with matching paperwork in order to pick their daily supplies.


It does seem to lead to anarchy. The supply guy just hands out stuff when someone asks for it? No wonder the techs hoard and fight over equipment. No truck inventory to make sure that the installer isn't holding equipment that could be used for installs? First come first serve?

A pre-pull system would work better. The system should know what work orders are being assigned to each tech. The needed equipment should be set aside for that day's work ... no begging ... and then the trucks stocked for repairs and bad equipment.

And waiting 20 minutes for a waiver ... apparently they don't trust the installers to do their jobs where they can't sign their own waiver. It would be nice to see that "back office" connection sped up or digitized ... put it on an interactive voice menu system where the tech can answer automated questions and not wait for an operator.



r028806 said:


> Mr. White became President and CEO of Directv Sept. 2009, he was on the job about 6 months when this show was taped.


True. There was a thread earlier this year where Mr White spoke of the experience. It is a big company. I hope he's up to the challenge.

BTW: Did anyone else notice the mass of cables coming down from the DISH dish in the install? I didn't see if she added her cables to that mass.

I liked seeing the "training course" for crawling through an attic. (I fixed that problem in my attic by extending 2x8 boards for the length of the house.) Tom probably should have done some test installs on the ground before being given a customer's roof to potentially damage.

But it was a good show. Fun to see inside the business.


----------



## matt

Yeah, that training course was cool! They didn't do very much on it though, but I can see how it could be utilized, they probably just didn't have time to show it in full use.

That part of the warehouse where all the receivers were stacked up looks like my living room! :lol:


----------



## cartrivision

It's understandable that unexpected demand spikes might sometimes cause hardware shortages, but the supply chain procedures are really very poorly designed when such hardware shortages typically won't be realized until only minutes (or just a few hours) before the scheduled install..... Yikes!!!!! 

At the time that they tell a customer a date to take a half day off of work to wait for the installer is when they should start determining if the hardware will be available to do that install.... certainly not on the morning of the scheduled install. 

The current supply system is kind of like if a hotel manager just accepted and made note of any and every room reservation request that was received and only checked for an available room when the customer showed up at the front desk with their luggage.


----------



## cartrivision

James Long said:


> *How 'Undercover Boss' is improving DirecTV*
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i22ebc6f33ed6ca2e39dc3e7379c971dc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a nice article with Q&A.


Good article, but someone should tell Mr. White that his low end customers aren't paying $15 per month for DIRECTV service. Maybe that's what the low end customers of his previous company were spending per month on Pepsi and Doritos.


----------



## MysteryMan

After viewing last night's episode it's obvious DirecTV's supply system needs to have it's shot group tightened up. Too much "hurry up and wait" for the techs. And Mr. White, you need to hire a fat lady to compress the cardboard in that dumpster!


----------



## lee78221

Araxen said:


> Get more HD DVR's no matter the cost! I lol'd irl when I heard him say that.


Me too.:lol: I would love if someone would have said "Mike I know your the CEO, but that's not going to happen.".

DirecTV has been in business for 16 years and there are people who definitely have been there a lot longer then he has. Mike.. Fix what you can and manage from there.

Story about all this.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i22ebc6f33ed6ca2e39dc3e7379c971dc


----------



## lee78221

I would love to see Charlie Ergen do the same, but then he would probably get in a contract dispute with CBS and call the whole thing off.


----------



## Boston_bill

I really enjoyed last night's episode and It makes me appreciate what I have in DirecTV. 

I was frustrated when I got my HD TV and it took months to get an install date on anew dish and box even though I was already a D* customer.

I always wondered how the show picks the employees they focus on but overall I have a better appreciation for what they do.

But my CSR experiences have been a little shaky nor do I usually get someone as confident as Chloe


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Did you notice the purple "hearts" on their CSR screen? The customer that Mr. White called "sir" that was a "ma'am" had 4 hearts. 

BTW - my old usability engineering tells me they need to redesign that screen - too challenging/complex to use for a phone rep.


----------



## iceturkee

mysteryman said:


> after viewing last night's episode it's obvious directv's supply system needs to have it's shot group tightened up. Too much "hurry up and wait" for the techs. And mr. White, you need to hire a fat lady to compress the cardboard in that dumpster!


was your comment about fat women necessary?


----------



## MysteryMan

iceturkee said:


> was your comment about fat women necessary?


Think of me as being like the ex Drill Sergeant in that GEICO commerical!


----------



## Hoosier205

r028806 said:


> Mr. White became President and CEO of Directv Sept. 2009, he was on the job about 6 months when this show was taped.


No he did not.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/389724-DirecTV_Taps_PepsiCo_Exec_White_As_CEO.php



> DBS leader DirecTV has hired PepsiCo International CEO Michael White as its president and CEO. White, who had announced in September that he would retire his positions at Pepsi later this year, will assume the leadership role at DirecTV on Jan. 1, 2010.


----------



## RAD

James Long said:


> BTW: Did anyone else notice the mass of cables coming down from the DISH dish in the install? I didn't see if she added her cables to that mass.


She ran only one cable down from the SWiMLNB and then it looked like she had a four way splitter in an enclosure for the rest of the cabling, might have use the Dish cables from then to inside the house.


----------



## RAD

I kept waiting for the scenes they showed in the previews of the show like him in a charry picker going up to an uplink dish.


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> I kept waiting for the scenes they showed in the previews of the show like him in a charry picker going up to an uplink dish.


I need to rewatch it for a couple of scenes that I believe didn't make the show. The show seemed short for some reason (and yes, my recording caught the whole thing from Amazing Race to CSI).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

matt1124 said:


> So Earl and Satracer, that lady named Ellen at the table, was that _the_ Ellen herself?


Yes, that was _the_ Ellen


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Wow. What a good episode. First time I’ve seen the show. Mike White seems like a very nice guy. Makes me want to work for DirecTV. What a classy guy. The other employees seem like very nice people too. The techs should never have to wait on hold or wait on equipment.

Hello, thanks for calling DirecTV. How are you today sir? I mean EEEEERRRRRRRRR. That was so funny. I worked technical support for a year. I did the same thing once.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

TheRatPatrol said:


> DECA


Makes sense though I *assumed* it was something different as the tech at the warehouse clearly says "These are adekas. You do not give out more than 5".

Even the closed captioning has it as that.


----------



## Xsabresx

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, that was _the_ Ellen


Kind of figured that out before he called her by name when she said "couldnt have been too bad, we didnt get any calls"


----------



## max1

This show was okay wasnt anything special. These things are planned ahead of time. Am sure these employees knew well ahead of time that he was coming. Airline tickets are booked in advanced so am sure these workers knew what was up and of course he is going to reward them for their effort. The show just seemed fake to me. Only true part was about his family. I doubt will watch this show again.


----------



## Hoosier205

max1 said:


> This show was okay wasnt anything special. These things are planned ahead of time. Am sure these employees knew well ahead of time that he was coming. Airline tickets are booked in advanced so am sure these workers knew what was up and of course he is going to reward them for their effort. The show just seemed fake to me. Only true part was about his family. I doubt will watch this show again.


The employees did not know Mike White was coming. The knew Tom Peters was coming. They had no idea it was Mike White until he introduced himself as such.


----------



## max1

Hoosier205 said:


> The employees did not know Mike White was coming. The knew Tom Peters was coming. They had no idea it was Mike White until he introduced himself as such.


all i am saying is that someone had to know.Whether it be Hr for that building or op's manager etc security. Plus call centers can rig it so it looks like he is speaking to a customer. Am sure it was someone like in Quality who is calling him and they can bring up bogus accounts to make it look like he was doing actual calls. Theres actually exercises you can do as well to train. I work in a call center so i know how things are run. Plus if you noticed they were in a corner and nobody else was around them. Hey just my opinion but if you enjoyed the show good. I didn't get much out of it.


----------



## Hoosier205

max1 said:


> all i am saying is that someone had to know.Whether it be Hr for that building or op's manager etc security. Plus call centers can rig it so it looks like he is speaking to a customer. Am sure it was someone like in Quality who is calling him and they can bring up bogus accounts to make it look like he was doing actual calls. Theres actually exercises you can do as well to train. I work in a call center so i know how things are run. Plus if you noticed they were in a corner and nobody else was around them. Hey just my opinion but if you enjoyed the show good. I didn't get much out of it.


Nice conspiracy theory.


----------



## Doug Brott

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Makes sense though I *assumed* it was something different as the tech at the warehouse clearly says "These are adekas. You do not give out more than 5".
> 
> Even the closed captioning has it as that.


I heard "These are the DECAs" .. but maybe that's just what I expected to have been said.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

max1 said:


> all i am saying is that someone had to know.Whether it be Hr for that building or op's manager etc security. Plus call centers can rig it so it looks like he is speaking to a customer. Am sure it was someone like in Quality who is calling him and they can bring up bogus accounts to make it look like he was doing actual calls. Theres actually exercises you can do as well to train. I work in a call center so i know how things are run. Plus if you noticed they were in a corner and nobody else was around them. Hey just my opinion but if you enjoyed the show good. I didn't get much out of it.


If it was faked/rehearsed, I doubt they'd air Mr. White calling a female customer "sir". :lol: Or better yet, they're unable to activate a new customer's account due to rain fade. For a signal that is 99.99% "reliable", that odds are slim the .01% happens on the day they're filming. I'm sure Comcast loved that scene.

My 2 cents


----------



## max1

Like i say it's just my opinion. I am not saying all of it was fake I am talking about certaing parts of the show. That was a funny scene with the thunderstorm. It's just a tv show. I am off to work have a good day.


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> I kept waiting for the scenes they showed in the previews of the show like him in a charry picker going up to an uplink dish.


Two shots from the opening montage ...
The same montage as on the first two shows this season (up to the point where they introduce the CEO of the week).


----------



## trainman

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Makes sense though I *assumed* it was something different as the tech at the warehouse clearly says "These are adekas. You do not give out more than 5".
> 
> Even the closed captioning has it as that.


Odds are very good that the captioner had never heard of DECA, and did the best they could. You'd pretty much have to be both a DirecTV subscriber and regularly read DBSTalk.com to be familiar with the term...and I only know of one _former_ closed captioner who fits that description. 

I was a little surprised they didn't pixelate the Dish Network logo on the existing dish on the guy's roof. Of course, that makes DirecTV look even better, to literally show someone who's switching.

I was also a little surprised that Mike wasn't wearing a seat belt in the company vehicles. I wonder if the liability insurance people have had a little chat with him about that.

This is the first time I'd seen "Undercover Boss," and it was exactly like I expected. I assume there's some effort made behind the scenes to "steer" the CEO toward working with employees who have a heartwarming story to relate, or else there are some interactions with employees that get edited out because they're not heartwarming enough. I know if _I_ were one of the employees involved, my story wouldn't be particularly heartwarming. I don't need a scholarship or funds for a mission trip to Africa; about all a CEO could do to help me out at this point is set me up on a date with their daughter.


----------



## Grydlok

trainman said:


> Odds are very good that the captioner had never heard of DECA, and did the best they could. You'd pretty much have to be both a DirecTV subscriber and regularly read DBSTalk.com to be familiar with the term...and I only know of one _former_ closed captioner who fits that description.
> 
> I was a little surprised they didn't pixelate the Dish Network logo on the existing dish on the guy's roof. Of course, that makes DirecTV look even better, to literally show someone who's switching.
> 
> I was also a little surprised that Mike wasn't wearing a seat belt in the company vehicles. I wonder if the liability insurance people have had a little chat with him about that.
> 
> This is the first time I'd seen "Undercover Boss," and it was exactly like I expected. I assume there's some effort made behind the scenes to "steer" the CEO toward working with employees who have a heartwarming story to relate, or else there are some interactions with employees that get edited out because they're not heartwarming enough. I know if _I_ were one of the employees involved, my story wouldn't be particularly heartwarming. I don't need a scholarship or funds for a mission trip to Africa; about all a CEO could do to help me out at this point is set me up on a date with their daughter.


I noticed the no seat belt also.


----------



## sorrycharlie

Earl Bonovich said:


> Having worked with some of the people around that table... "Yes People" they are not. The passion of several of the people at that table, would rival the passion that is seen here on the forum.


Its obvously not working out..... How many PPVHD channel launches can one take? I'm not saying that they are not as passionate as some here, but the direction of how D* is competing versus a comcast in Chicago, or a national lineup of Uverse, or Dish and Verizon Fios. In some cases, D* is a distant 3rd when it comes to the national programs that they provide. This fact directly relates to how the board handles things.

Look at the equipment shortages, they still are happening! We see promises of festivas only to fizzle out to a couple of national HD launches, allong with a boat load of ppv launches. The dissapointment among subscribers directly reflects how the board has handeled things.


----------



## sigma1914

sorrycharlie said:


> Its obvously not working out..... How many PPVHD channel launches can one take? I'm not saying that they are not as passionate as some here, but the direction of how D* is competing versus a comcast in Chicago, or a national lineup of Uverse, or Dish and Verizon Fios. In some cases, D* is a distant 3rd when it comes to the national programs that they provide. This fact directly relates to how the board handles things.
> 
> Look at the equipment shortages, they still are happening! We see promises of festivas only to fizzle out to a couple of national HD launches, allong with a boat load of ppv launches. The dissapointment among subscribers directly reflects how the board has handeled things.


HD isn't the only aspect of the company. Millions are still SD.


----------



## sorrycharlie

sigma1914 said:


> HD isn't the only aspect of the company. Millions are still SD.


Name the last New SD Channel they lauched.


----------



## Hoosier205

sorrycharlie said:


> Its obvously not working out.....


Obviously it is. You must be thinking of the other DBS provider.


----------



## Hoosier205

sorrycharlie said:


> Name the last New SD Channel they lauched.


They added two this summer I believe.


----------



## sigma1914

sorrycharlie said:


> Name the last New SD Channel they lauched.


They have all the top SD channels. HD is huge for us tech people, but Joe Six Pack is happy seeing his picture on a regular TV.


----------



## Draconis

Earl Bonovich said:


> Having worked with some of the people around that table... "Yes People" they are not. The passion of several of the people at that table, would rival the passion that is seen here on the forum.


I'll come out of the closet a bit and say that I agree with that.

Oh heck, I might as well come out all the way. I used to work for ClientLogic / Sitel (outsourced call center) before I left and went to work for Clearwire.

I have a pretty good idea of the passion these people have for their job. It's one of the things I really respected while I was on the DIRECTV campaign.

I think that also explains my remark about him visiting a outsourced center earlier. There are a lot of people who have a passion for the product there as well, people who will never get promoted or recognized for it.

After all, an outsourced center gets paid for taking calls, and nothing else.


----------



## Xsabresx

max1 said:


> This show was okay wasnt anything special. These things are planned ahead of time. Am sure these employees knew well ahead of time that he was coming. Airline tickets are booked in advanced so am sure these workers knew what was up and of course he is going to reward them for their effort. The show just seemed fake to me. Only true part was about his family. I doubt will watch this show again.


It is planned well in advance, based on the premise the tv show is about two people vying for the same job. The employees chosen to work with the person are also chosen well in advance, and there is most likely an advance plan of flying them to head office to discuss their experience with the employees. It is the part about that person working with the actual CEO of the company that the employee isnt privy to.

We do it with my company all the time "The VP/Pres/CEO is coming to town and wants to sit with someone. Who is your best person to put him/her with" so it is not unusual to see really good people end up on tv.


----------



## Xsabresx

Draconis said:


> I'll come out of the closet a bit and say that I agree with that.
> 
> Oh heck, I might as well come out all the way. I used to work for ClientLogic / Sitel (outsourced call center) before I left and went to work for Clearwire.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea of the passion these people have for their job. It's one of the things I really respected while I was on the DIRECTV campaign.
> 
> I think that also explains my remark about him visiting a outsourced center earlier. There are a lot of people who have a passion for the product there as well, people who will never get promoted or recognized for it.
> 
> After all, an outsourced center gets paid for taking calls, and nothing else.


I would imagine any executive leadership is passionate. The problems usually start as that passion moves down the chain.


----------



## Draconis

Xsabresx said:


> I would imagine any executive leadership is passionate. The problems usually start as that passion moves down the chain.


.. and gets to folks who are only after a paycheck.

<sigh> I've seen that one far too many times.

Back on topic, it was amusing to see him call that one female customer a "Sir". It makes me feel a little better about my little mishap when I did that myself. I was also surprised to see then mention RIO on the air.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Draconis,
It's not the folks after a paycheck - it starts much higher than than. It's people playing politics so they're in charge of as much as they can be. Hurts the company, hurts others, and hurts themselves. Every big company has them.


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks, this show is about the DIRECTV CEO .. the "board" (which, BTW is really Executive Staff) were tasked to listen to the CEO during this short snippet that was on TV. I'm sure when real work happens that there is a lot of give and take. Does anyone really think that a normal Executive Staff Meeting goes like the 60 seconds we saw on TV?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Xsabresx said:


> I would imagine any executive leadership is passionate. The problems usually start as that passion moves down the chain.


I am not very high in the "chain".
I know the people that work with on a day-in-day-out basis...

Absolutely would leave this job, if we were not passionate about what we are doing and believe in what we are doing.


----------



## Draconis

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, this show is about the DIRECTV CEO .. the "board" (which, BTW is really Executive Staff) were tasked to listen to the CEO during this short snippet that was on TV. I'm sure when real work happens that there is a lot of give and take. Does anyone really think that a normal Executive Staff Meeting goes like the 60 seconds we saw on TV?


Nope !rolling

As for a follow-up to the passion bit. I've seen both sides, the folks who are just after a paycheck, and the folks who care.

I may have been only a outsourced agent, but the primary reason I was here, and still am here, is that I care. I don't think you can get much further down from the execs than where I was.

... with that said, lets get back to the show.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

And back to the show it is...

The one thing that I was disappointed in.... was that this show wasn't longer.
(And I am sure it is true for any of the companies that are on the show).

This show only just started to show DIRECTV to everyone.
There is so so so so so so so so so much more....


----------



## matt

Earl Bonovich said:


> And back to the show it is...
> 
> The one thing that I was disappointed in.... was that this show wasn't longer.
> (And I am sure it is true for any of the companies that are on the show).
> 
> This show only just started to show DIRECTV to everyone.
> There is so so so so so so so so so much more....


Post up some pics please!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

matt1124 said:


> Post up some pics please!


Sorry... I like my job too much.


----------



## RAD

Earl Bonovich said:


> And back to the show it is...
> 
> The one thing that I was disappointed in.... was that this show wasn't longer.
> (And I am sure it is true for any of the companies that are on the show).
> 
> This show only just started to show DIRECTV to everyone.
> There is so so so so so so so so so much more....


Get a longer version and put it up on the 101.


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> Get a longer version and put it up on the 101.


Not a bad idea ... especially if it includes the uplink center and anything else lost to leaving time for commercials.


----------



## Hoosier205

It's too bad that Court TV was re-branded as truTV...they could have featured Charlie on a show.


----------



## Karen

For those of you who missed it, you can watch it online.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/underc...XIR6j8srdiedWzaPZH5HmTo&vs=homepage&play=true


----------



## sorrycharlie

Hoosier205 said:


> Obviously it is. You must be thinking of the other DBS provider.


Yea they are doing alot worse than Directv, but look at the anticipation thread here where everyone complains about direct not launching the channels that matter! The ones requested by the coustomer!



sigma1914 said:


> They have all the top SD channels. HD is huge for us tech people, but Joe Six Pack is happy seeing his picture on a regular TV.


Yes, but the majority of the upgrades and new installs are advanced reciver installs, IE HD installs. Joe Six Pack whom is happy, isnt calling for service issues because he's happy and not having any issues. Also you hit the nail on the head, Directv has everything in SD, but not everything in HD!



Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... I like my job too much.


Smart Man!


----------



## Draconis

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... I like my job too much.


!rolling


----------



## matt




----------



## Hoosier205

sorrycharlie said:


> Yea they are doing alot worse than Directv, but look at the anticipation thread here where everyone complains about direct not launching the channels that matter! The ones requested by the coustomer!


What do you expect people to discuss in an "anticipation" thread? Channels they already have? No...the very purpose of that thread is to discuss channels which have not yet been added. This is a topic of discussion with any and all television providers in the country. There is not a single television provider in America which currently provides every HD channel available.



sorrycharlie said:


> Yes, but the majority of the upgrades and new installs are advanced reciver installs, IE HD installs. Joe Six Pack whom is happy, isnt calling for service issues because he's happy and not having any issues. Also you hit the nail on the head, Directv has everything in SD, but not everything in HD!


Advanced receiver? The majority of requests are probably for a DVR. You cannot get an SD DVR from DirecTV. You can however use an HD DVR with an SD only household. DVR installs are not always HD installs. DirecTV has more HD Channels than any other satellite television provider in America.


----------



## lee78221

Hoosier205 said:


> You cannot get an SD DVR from DirecTV..


Please tell that to the R15 in one of my rooms I got just 2 months back.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

It was a fun episode to watch, extra fun to have an idea of what they were talking about. I really liked the fact that the install he went on was to a house that had a Dish-Dish on it.


----------



## lyradd

sorrycharlie said:


> Name the last New SD Channel they lauched.


Nat Geo Wild


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Satelliteracer said:


> If you look really really hard when it's broadcast, you might see a cameo of yours truly that is on the screen for at LEAST 19 nanoseconds...maybe 20.





Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, that was _the_ Ellen


So where are you guys at in the show?


----------



## xmguy

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Did you notice the purple "hearts" on their CSR screen? The customer that Mr. White called "sir" that was a "ma'am" had 4 hearts.
> 
> BTW - my old usability engineering tells me they need to redesign that screen - too challenging/complex to use for a phone rep.


I'm a CSR (not for D*) the back end we use isn't that complex.


----------



## xmguy

Hutchinshouse said:


> If it was faked/rehearsed, I doubt they'd air Mr. White calling a female customer "sir". :lol: Or better yet, they're unable to activate a new customer's account due to rain fade. For a signal that is 99.99% "reliable", that odds are slim the .01% happens on the day they're filming. I'm sure Comcast loved that scene.
> 
> My 2 cents


I was wondering HOW could the signal screen be up one min IN A RAIN STORM then be downloading FW the next.


----------



## xmguy

James Long said:


> Two shots from the opening montage ...
> The same montage as on the first two shows this season (up to the point where they introduce the CEO of the week).


THAT and the uplink room.


----------



## xmguy

Draconis said:


> .. and gets to folks who are only after a paycheck.
> 
> <sigh> I've seen that one far too many times.
> 
> Back on topic, it was amusing to see him call that one female customer a "Sir". It makes me feel a little better about my little mishap when I did that myself. I was also surprised to see then mention RIO on the air.


Ditto with me too.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

BTW, I was surprised to see that big pile of old receivers in the warehouse. No wonder theres a shortage of new receivers. What happens to all the old ones?


----------



## dpeters11

lyradd said:


> Nat Geo Wild


And The Cooking Channel. Does The Hub count?


----------



## James Long

dpeters11 said:


> And The Cooking Channel. Does The Hub count?


The Cooking Channel and The Hub were renames/rebrands ...
NatGeoWild is a different channel. DirecTV didn't even carry it at first.

And now back to *TV Show Talk* ...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I finally watched it tonight and really liked it. D* looked really great, as did Mr. White. I'm confident in the company - more so than even last week.


----------



## Cyberclaw77

I really enjoyed the episode. Mike White seems to be a terrific guy, and clearly Directv has some top notch employees.

While watching the meeting with the Executive Staff, I couldn't help but wonder if a single person in that room is a fan of Mad Men, Breaking Bad or Doctor Who.


----------



## davemayo

I watched it tonight. I enjoyed it, especially having just had a great service call yesterday to peak my dish and replace a dead DVR. My tech was a lot like the guy on the first service call the CEO went on. Very sharp. Took care of what I needed and got out. Nice.


----------



## BennyGregg

Originally Posted by wilbur_the_goose
Did you notice the purple "hearts" on their CSR screen? The customer that Mr. White called "sir" that was a "ma'am" had 4 hearts. 

What is the meaning of 4 purple hearts?


----------



## James Long

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Did you notice the purple "hearts" on their CSR screen? The customer that Mr. White called "sir" that was a "ma'am" had 4 hearts.


BTW: The customer Mr White helped with the hdmi cable problem (in 8 minutes) had five hearts on the screen ... and they were calling from Talladega Alabama. The producers should have covered up more of the information on the screen. HD feeds show too much detail.


----------



## spartanstew

Karen said:


> For those of you who missed it, you can watch it online.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/underc...XIR6j8srdiedWzaPZH5HmTo&vs=homepage&play=true


Thanks. Can't believe I forgot to pad this.


----------



## cartrivision

sigma1914 said:


> They have all the top SD channels. HD is huge for us tech people, but Joe Six Pack is happy seeing his picture on a regular TV.


Not only that, unfortunately a lot of those Joe Six Packs have an HD TV and they are perfectly happy watching all of their SD channels on it while stretching them to the incorrect aspect ratio because they like the picture to fill the screen.


----------



## cartrivision

Xsabresx said:


> We do it with my company all the time "The VP/Pres/CEO is coming to town and wants to sit with someone. Who is your best person to put him/her with" so it is not unusual to see really good people end up on tv.


If you have watched any number of the Undercover Boss episodes, it's quite obvious that the participating employees are chosen primarily based on their personal back story in order to create the "heartwarming" ending of every episode where the boss uses his money to do something real nice for the "deserving, but in need of some help" employee.

That's really the primary premise of the show.... not some boss learning how to improve his company by working undercover.

It's kind of like how the show Extreme Makeover Home Edition operates... the supposed main premise of that show (fixing up a house) is really just a vehicle used to present a heartwarming story about helping out a deserving family.


----------



## Drucifer

cartrivision said:


> If you have watched any number of the Undercover Boss episodes, it's quite obvious that the participating employees are chosen primarily based on their personal back story in order to create the *"heartwarming" ending* of every episode where the boss uses his money to do something real nice for the "deserving, but in need of some help" employee.
> 
> That's really the primary premise of the show.... not some boss learning how to improve his company by working undercover.
> 
> It's kind of like how the show Extreme Makeover Home Edition operates... the supposed main premise of that show (fixing up a house) is really just a vehicle used to present a heartwarming story about helping out a deserving family.


I caught one of those shows where the employee got reprimanded.


----------



## James Long

sigma1914 said:


> They have all the top SD channels. HD is huge for us tech people, but Joe Six Pack is happy seeing his picture on a regular TV.


Perhaps they could copy some of those top SD channels on the HD satellites in MPEG4 until HD carriage is provided. Having a cleaner SD version may reduce the clamor for HD versions.


----------



## James Long

Drucifer said:


> I caught one of those shows where the employee got reprimanded.


More than one program has had an employee that needed guidance.

One particular business (Hooters) had an image problem before the show. Profiling the business allowed the CEO to address those problems in public, respond and do a little PR mending. They had one more chance to get their story out and perhaps convince people that the company itself is not as bad as the press about them.


----------



## Drucifer

I'm not a fan of the show. I only catch parts of the show because of football pushing everything out of whack. I'm usually pretty good of timing it right to catch the show that comes on afterward. But every now and then I would catch the end.


----------



## sunking

cartrivision said:


> If you have watched any number of the Undercover Boss episodes, it's quite obvious that the participating employees are chosen primarily based on their personal back story in order to create the "heartwarming" ending of every episode where the boss uses his money to do something real nice for the "deserving, but in need of some help" employee.
> 
> That's really the primary premise of the show.... not some boss learning how to improve his company by working undercover.
> 
> It's kind of like how the show Extreme Makeover Home Edition operates... the supposed main premise of that show (fixing up a house) is really just a vehicle used to present a heartwarming story about helping out a deserving family.


You forgot advertising for Sears and Lumber Liquidators. Oh ya, and Disney vacations and whatever musician/artist has something to plug for the ABC/Disney empire.


----------



## jasonblair

trainman said:


> I was also a little surprised that Mike wasn't wearing a seat belt in the company vehicles.


A lot of states do not have a seatbelt law for trucks and commercial vehicles.


----------



## Doug Brott

jasonblair said:


> A lot of states do not have a seatbelt law for trucks and commercial vehicles.


I would have worn a seat belt.


----------



## RAD

I'm surprised at the number of law enforcement officers I see driving around with out wearing their shoulder belt.


----------



## trainman

jasonblair said:


> A lot of states do not have a seatbelt law for trucks and commercial vehicles.


I'll bet, regardless of whatever local laws may be, DirecTV's corporate insurance underwriters would rather the CEO not go through a windshield. (That's why I mentioned _them_ in conjunction with my comment about the lack of seatbelt use, not law enforcement.)

I just checked the policies of the company I work for, and it does only say that employees driving a vehicle "on the job" should follow applicable traffic laws, nothing specific about seatbelt use -- but I would not be surprised, with DirecTV having a lot more employees driving company vehicles than my company does (not to mention a lot of contractors driving vehicles with the company name on it), that their policy would officially require seatbelt use.


----------



## n3ntj

I would also imagine that D* wouldn't want their employees jumping on boxes in dumpsters, too.


----------



## James Long

trainman said:


> I just checked the policies of the company I work for, and it does only say that employees driving a vehicle "on the job" should follow applicable traffic laws, nothing specific about seatbelt use --


I'm surprised. I interviewed with a railroad that clearly stated that they would provide safety equipment and EXPECTED that equipment to be used on or off the job. An employee injured off the job is just as hurt and unable to perform as an employee injured on the job.

The interview was held in a Holiday Inn and began with a safety briefing including who would provide CPR if needed, emergency exit routes from the room and a designated meeting point, who would account for all present at the meeting point. It seemed like they took safety VERY seriously. From the statements made I couldn't imagine them allowing me to drive without a seat belt regardless of company vehicle or not or on duty or not.

When my dad was in the Air Force they required him to wear a seatbelt regardless of vehicle or being at work or not. It doesn't make any sense to be less safe off work than when working.


----------



## Drucifer

n3ntj said:


> I would also imagine that D* wouldn't want their employees jumping on boxes in dumpsters, too.


Workers Comp case can't be denied there.

The whole supply portion clearly showed D* is still in the 20th century when it comes to running that dept. Whoever is charge of that dept should be replace.


----------



## BattleZone

TheRatPatrol said:


> BTW, I was surprised to see that big pile of old receivers in the warehouse. No wonder theres a shortage of new receivers. What happens to all the old ones?


They get shipped to a contractor who refurbs, tests, and repackages them for redeployment. What you saw was what a typical smaller office will get in in a week.


----------



## trainman

James Long said:


> I'm surprised. I interviewed with a railroad that clearly stated that they would provide safety equipment and EXPECTED that equipment to be used on or off the job. An employee injured off the job is just as hurt and unable to perform as an employee injured on the job.


Just because my user ID here is "trainman" doesn't mean I work as a trainman, or am employed by a railroad in any capacity.

I work in a cubicle: I'm an online advertising editor/analyst.


----------



## James Long

trainman said:


> Just because my user ID here is "trainman" doesn't mean I work as a trainman, or am employed by a railroad in any capacity.
> 
> I work in a cubicle: I'm an online advertising editor/analyst.


I'm sorry. I had you confused with a "real" trainman I met on another forum years ago.


----------



## jasonblair

trainman said:


> I'll bet, regardless of whatever local laws may be, DirecTV's corporate insurance underwriters would rather the CEO not go through a windshield. (That's why I mentioned _them_ in conjunction with my comment about the lack of seatbelt use, not law enforcement.)
> 
> I just checked the policies of the company I work for, and it does only say that employees driving a vehicle "on the job" should follow applicable traffic laws, nothing specific about seatbelt use -- but I would not be surprised, with DirecTV having a lot more employees driving company vehicles than my company does (not to mention a lot of contractors driving vehicles with the company name on it), that their policy would officially require seatbelt use.


Actually, many states have laws that prohibit insurance companies from placing additional requirements on insurance policies over and above the legal requirements. Furthermore, a large number of states actually have rules that ban insurance companies from withholding payouts because the insured was in violation of the seatbelt statute. In short, insurance companies cannot reduce the amount they pay out just because someone violated the seatbelt law in most states.


----------



## trainman

jasonblair said:


> Actually, many states have laws that prohibit insurance companies from placing additional requirements on insurance policies over and above the legal requirements. Furthermore, a large number of states actually have rules that ban insurance companies from withholding payouts because the insured was in violation of the seatbelt statute. In short, insurance companies cannot reduce the amount they pay out just because someone violated the seatbelt law in most states.


I wasn't so much thinking about monetary issues/payouts as I was thinking about "business continuity" issues. I'm sure DirecTV has a plan in place for the CEO suddenly becoming incapacitated, or worse, but I'm sure they'd rather not have to use it.

But thanks for the info. I'll remember it if my insurance company ever refuses a claim. (Actually, I always wear my seatbelt, so they'd have to refuse the claim for other reasons.  )


----------



## BennyGregg

If I'm not mistaken, White ordered that all techs be given Dtv provided GPS units. Has this happened?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Having just watched the DVR'd show here in full minutes ago (this time more slowly than the speed-view done when it was broadcast) - I gained some admiration for Mike White...both in terms of being very open about his own life's shortcomings, as well as being personable and approachable.

No doubt there are problems that need to be addressed (just like any other company behind the scenes)...but it was obvious that Mike is a genuine person. 

It was also interesting to see some of the different areas in the field (and locations), and how people do their jobs.

A good hour of education and entertainment.


----------



## Milkman

I saw this show last night, and I figured when I did a search here, there would be a lengthy post on the subject. Glad you guys didn't let me down.

I am NO EXPERT by any means, but I saw one thing that really bugged me. When Mr. White and the Technician went to the house of the lady for her HD receiver that wasn't working, the technician asked if it was ALL receivers, or just this one. She said, JUST THIS ONE. The first thing he did was go to the satellite to check signals. I didn't think that made ANY sense whatsoever, since the other receivers were working fine. I don't know why he would start troubleshooting there. For this situation, I think that would be the last place I would check. 

Again, I am no expert, so maybe you guys can tell me where I am overlooking something.

I wonder if there have been any changes internally as a result of this show?


----------



## matt

If something has damaged one of the lines outside coming from the dish, it is possible only one receiver is having issues. Like a squirrel chewing on one until he got a surprise


----------



## James Long

matt1124 said:


> If something has damaged one of the lines outside coming from the dish, it is possible only one receiver is having issues. Like a squirrel chewing on one until he got a surprise


OK ... so test the signal at the back of the receiver. Disconnecting the coax at the dish to make sure the signal is good doesn't test the cable between the dish and receiver.

Bottom line ... he did the test because that's the way he rolls. Making sure the signal is good there first so he doesn't have to backtrack later. Considering he showed up without a receiver there wasn't much else he could do but to make sure that the signal was reaching the house.

I was also unsure from her response if that was her only receiver. I'm assuming the tech would know how many receivers there should be in the house ... the show didn't air him asking that question. Just "is it just the one receiver having the problem"?


----------



## RobertE

Milkman said:


> I saw this show last night, and I figured when I did a search here, there would be a lengthy post on the subject. Glad you guys didn't let me down.
> 
> I am NO EXPERT by any means, but I saw one thing that really bugged me. When Mr. White and the Technician went to the house of the lady for her HD receiver that wasn't working, the technician asked if it was ALL receivers, or just this one. She said, JUST THIS ONE. The first thing he did was go to the satellite to check signals. I didn't think that made ANY sense whatsoever, since the other receivers were working fine. I don't know why he would start troubleshooting there. For this situation, I think that would be the last place I would check.
> 
> Again, I am no expert, so maybe you guys can tell me where I am overlooking something.
> 
> I wonder if there have been any changes internally as a result of this show?


Pay cut for SWiM installs is one of the changes.


----------

